# what is the location of the jdk ?



## jeanmarie (May 21, 2001)

i'm reading the install instructions in 
"Installing and configuring Tomcat" from ONJava.com
onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2001/03/29/tomcat.html?page=2
and i wonder whats the jdk location in os x.
off topic : i can remember apps asking for it in os9 too, do you know its location in this os too ?

thanks for your help



jean-marie


----------



## rharder (May 22, 2001)

It's something like this:

/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.3/Home

but that's probably not verbatim.

Unfortunately, the directories do not match the common layout of a jdk directory on Windows or other *nixes. Oh well.

-Rob


----------



## scooby (May 25, 2001)

If you need to find something, the 'whereis' command can help.

whereis java

will find the java executable, which ought to lead you to the rest of the JDK.

Naturally, the moment you heard of a new *nix command, you opened up a Terminal window and typed

man whereis

Of course. "apropos" is also helpful, it can search through the descriptions of commands. Unfortunately, it also searches through the descriptions of the C library functions, which is annoying.

Cheers,
  scooby


----------



## rharder (May 25, 2001)

Unfortunately 'whereis java' points to /usr/bin.

-Rob


----------



## scooby (May 25, 2001)

ls -l should (I think) show the target of links. There's also an alias called 'll'


----------

